# Maple / Vaughan



## The_Ditto (Jun 1, 2008)

Just moved to Maple/Vaughan area (near Wonderland), looking for a local gaming group to join.

I'm an experienced and mature gamer, easy going and can fit into almost any group.  
I'm most interested in 3.5, but can do 3.0 or 4th ..
e-mail me: dot.ditto at gmail.com

Cheers


----------



## Swedish Chef (Jun 30, 2008)

Any luck, Ditto? I live in the area, and am interested in finding a new group as well. I am part of an ongoing group, but we only get together every 6 weeks or so, and I'm looking to fill the gap with something a little more frequently.


----------

